# Cynotilapia afra (Cobue)Afra Edwardi and what?



## joker76 (Dec 4, 2007)

i just got a 55g tank and have put in 8 Cynotilapia afra (Cobue)-Afra Edwardi and was wondering what else would be good to put in with them?i would like to add another breeding group or a couple breeding pairs of different kinds of malawi cichlids.
i have a breeding trio of Aulonocara stuartgranti (Cobue) but was wondering what else would look good with them other than a blue type of fish.


----------



## thevein (May 10, 2006)

hey there- i'd be very careful as Malawis are not not pairing fish, keepin 2 to 3 females per male is typically the norm. you could always go with an all male tank if color and aesthetics is your goal, your peacocks may never show full color with boisterous mbuna on the prowl


----------



## joker76 (Dec 4, 2007)

i kinda knew that so thats why i was asking,but i think the cobue trio would be fine i have had them breed before and there not full size so will work well in there,plus i already have a 100g all male show tank.im trying to breed a few kinds and space is at a premium so was hoping to combine 2 breeding groups in same setup.


----------



## Cichlid Power (Oct 11, 2006)

Saulosi look and work great with Cobue Afra.

They would be a good choice if you want a species that it will not be too hard to get rid of the fry.


----------



## copasetic (Nov 26, 2007)

i dont think saulosi would do good with any afra. whats every one else think?


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

In set-ups designed for the purpose of breeding, I like to keep lots of distance (genetically speaking :lol: ) and significant coloration/body type differences etc... between the groups I combine. Probably wouldn't mix the two above. I go for something like afra/tropheops/lab or afra/pundamilia(vic)/rusty or like a very productive 75 going now; afra/lab/aulonocara lwanda.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

I've had good luck with the C. afra/L. species/Aul. species mix.

I agree - if you have the space, going with seperate species altogether is best. Otherwise, it could be a mess of crosses coming out.


----------



## joker76 (Dec 4, 2007)

thx and yes i would like to avoid hybreds as much as possible.i was thinking afra/labs/and Cyrtocara moorii or......... Placidochromis sp. "Phenochilus Tanzania" -Star Sapphire.............

or afra/(Placidochromis sp. "Phenochilus Tanzania" OR Cyrtocara moorii) and an aulonocara hansbaenschi pair.

what do you all think?


----------



## thevein (May 10, 2006)

I have had absolutely no problem with any type of hybridization between Cobue Afra and Saulosi, the females and males look nothing like each other, the males don't even look twice at the opposite female.

Now Saulosi with say Msobo Deeps, OK then you'll probably have problems

With adequate females and male ratios, you shouldn't have a prob


----------



## joker76 (Dec 4, 2007)

you don't find the male saulosi looks alot like an afra?


----------



## thevein (May 10, 2006)

saulosi look like several afra but IMO not like a cobue afra, I've got a group of young adults, almost 2.5" and about 20 of em, I also have 1m 4f cobe afra about the same size and with all the spawing and shakin goin on, everyone keeps to themselves :lol:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Phenos and Moorii get too large for a 55G.


----------



## joker76 (Dec 4, 2007)

would get rid of them when they do.what size is to big?6-7''

.dim are 48x 12 x21.


----------

